# East Mids Meet #11 - Twinned with LEEK - 22nd October - 11am



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Right, somthing different for this month. I've been in contact with John who is the LEEK (London, East Essex and Kent) Rep for us to join their meet.

*EDIT (again)**

So we are meeting at Donington Park Services at Junction 23a of the M1 at 11:00am. Hoping to leave 15 - 20 mins after that.

We will travel the 17 miles down to Leicester Forest East Services which will take about 20 mins and will have left there by 12:00pm.

From there it looks like we will be having another pick up at Toddington services. This is about 70 miles and 60 mins to Toddington making the pick up at 1:00pm.*

The basic outline for now is to meet up here, possibly Leicester Forest East Services on the M1 about 11am, have a cruise all the way down to London, meet them at 3pm for a curry which they have planned, follow onto their meet for 6pm, and then leave for home about 9 - 10 ish.

The date for the LEEK meet is already set for Sunday 22nd October so thats when we're going down. I will be looking at the route yet to try and avoid the usual M1 > M25 bore and will post up later. If anyone has any suggestions for the route also let me know.

So then, who's up for this one? Should be at least 5 as you all said you would at the last meet 



> *Details of the LEEK meet - http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=70912*
> 
> This month we are going to have a curry again at 3pm ish at the local curry house Cliffe Spice.
> It is Â£8.95 eat as much as you like , and you order it from the menu! Yes whatever you want and as much as you want


So far...

*Nem
TTK @ donington
TT Dunc @ leicester forest
Sup3rfly @ toddington*

Nick


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Count me in.could use the A1 which has a few roundabouts and plenty of pit stops,but has plenty speed cams.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Come on guy's! come and meet us mad LEEK'ers [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] ..... :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Come on guy's! come and meet us mad LEEK'ers [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] ..... :wink:


I should be out for this one John










[smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Come on guy's! come and meet us mad LEEK'ers [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] ..... :wink:
> ...


you sure bam??? We can break you out like last time!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Now John you know you have to talk to the sock


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Count me in chaps ...!!!!!

Looking forward to it already .

Kev (TTK)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT has asked if the surrey guy's may want to join us,ill post something in the events to see!

List is getting rather large now http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0

*Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: *
1. Hornster 
2. BAMTT (Poss) 
3. Nolive 
4. L17 MRL + Ester 
5. Renton 72 inc blowback 
6. Donners 
7. Dave_uk 
8. a18eem 
9. Dave_225Roadster + 1 
*East Mids guy's attending *
1. Nem 
2. TTDunc 
3. TTK 
*Forum members attending Bluewater 6pm: *
1. Hornster 
2. BAMTT 
3. Nando 
4. Nolive 
5. L17 MRL + Ester 
6. Renton72 
7. Donners 
8. Dave_uk 
9. Dave_225Roadster 
10 a18eem 
11. Dave_225Roadster 
12. Dotti 
13. M9fdb 
14.youngg
*East Mids guy's attending *
1. Nem 
2. TTDunc 
3. TTK


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We got any more up for this trip then?

Nick


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Nem will bring my wifes sat nav


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Nick

I'll bring mine too,just to be safe ..!!

Can't believe there's only three of us going ...............

Come on folks everybody was up for it at the last meet ,
we'll have to see if we can recruit at the west mids meet tomorrow night,hopefully Dave will decide to come.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

TTK said:


> Nick
> 
> I'll bring mine too,just to be safe ..!!
> 
> ...


Their gonna miss out on a good laugh i promise.
I never laughed so much as i did at the last one. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well I've sent out about 30 PM's last night to people who have been to one of my meets in the past. See what that gives us.

Nick


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Update on the days events :wink:

A friend of mine will be bringing a brand spanking new porsche cayman for you all to feast your eyes on,i think it a cayman s!.In Cobalt blue as below!!









We are going to try and get one of the Audi dealerships to bring along an MkII TT.Can't promise this though,but we are working on it :wink:









We will have a professional photographer with us.We are hoping to get a few action shots :wink: Any suggestions would be good.  ( Under 70mph of course  )










Some of the lads will be bringing the their VAGCOM along if you would like anything done!

Any questions please email me [email protected] or phone me on 07802940481.

Restaurant directions/address:
Cliffe Spice
17 Parkside, 
Cliffe Woods, 
Rochester, 
Kent, 
ME3 8HX
Telephone: 01634-222231
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... &ay=173536

Larger map showing M25

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... &ay=173536

Be there for 3pm sharp please as there is a large number of hungry TT'ers to feed  :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well I'll have my vag-com with me.

Also TT Dunc will be in his black Mk2 

I'm thinking then for us lot to meet up at Donnington Services on the M1 at 11 to leave before half past 11. Give us plenty of time to get down there. I'm also thinking of just doing the M1 > M25 and on route as it a long way to try and go off motorway.

Any comments? Or is that all ok.

Nick


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds good to me Nick..!!

see you then

Kev


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Can i meet you at leic forest east 11.15


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

ttduncjames said:


> Can i meet you at leic forest east 11.15


Can do yeah, we'll pop in and pick you up from there.

Nick


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Ok...Thanks....
I will be at toodington at 1pm.....any problemsmy number is
Jose : 07739555185
THANKS, if you dont fancy stopping at Toddington, i can allways meet up with you guys at Newport Pagnel.
Jose


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sup3rfly said:


> Ok...Thanks....
> I will be at toodington at 1pm.....any problemsmy number is
> Jose : 07739555185
> THANKS, if you dont fancy stopping at Toddington, i can allways meet up with you guys at Newport Pagnel.
> Jose


Toddington is fine mate, we're going by both of them so it's no odd's to me 

I'll make a note of your mobile number just in case there are any changes, but that should be fine.

See you Sunday!

Nick


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

I will be at Toddington at 1pm..
Thanks
Jose


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Looking forward to meeting you guy's tomorrow :wink:

You'll have a good time i promise.
Plenty of people to meet!

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 

1. Hornster
2. BAMTT 
3. Nolive








4. L17 MRL + Ester
5. Renton 72 inc blowback








6. Donners








7. Dave_uk
8. a18eem
9. Dave_225Roadster + 1
10. Batt
11. itsallaboutmark + Munyi
12. Hallsie

East Mids guy's attending
*1. Nem + 1
2. TTDunc
3. (Kev) TTK + 1
4. Sup3rfly

*

Forum members attending Bluewater 6pm: 

1. Hornster
2. BAMTT
3. Nando
4. Nolive
5. L17 MRL + Ester
6. Renton72
7. Donners
8. Dave_uk
9. Dave_225Roadster
10 a18eem
11. Dotti
12. M9fdb
13. youngg
14. genocidalduck
15. Batt
16. Rayrush1
17. itsallaboutmark + Munyi
18. Hallsie

East Mids guy's attending
1. Nem 
2. TTDunc
3. TTK
4. Sup3rfly


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Indeed, anyone else up for coming as a last minute addition then?

Should be some interesting metal to drool over too, John's mate in a Cayman and Duckie in his RS4 B7!

Nick


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Cleaned my car too, all nice and ready for tomorrow .....
weather forecast is not too good though..!!

TT's could be in for some duck like practice ......

Kev


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TTK said:


> Cleaned my car too, all nice and ready for tomorrow .....
> weather forecast is not too good though..!!
> 
> TT's could be in for some duck like practice ......
> ...


Didn't know were were off to Skipton? 

Oh, you may want to update your sig Kev, they have been modified slightly....

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=72804

Nick


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Nick

Just changed sig,thanks for the tip .

What a good Web Admin guy you are,he,he ..!!

On the ball as always - nice one !!

see you tomorrow ,11am on the car park at Donington Services .

Kev


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks goods mate, as your main pic is the same width.

As a responsable web admin tho I do need to point out that the main pic in your sig is too high 

See you tomorrow mate.

Nick


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

ah ..!!!

bit of fine tuning i think ......


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TTK said:


> ah ..!!!
> 
> bit of fine tuning i think ......




Nick


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Can you enlarge the young lady avatar pls :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for popping down to see us guy's!

Was really good to see you all.Hope you all enjoyed your curry,i know i did  :wink:


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

To the Hornster & everyone from the LEEK Crew,
just like to say a big thank you for making all of us East Mids guys & ladies
very welcome yesterday .
You really are a top friendly bunch and a credit to the TTOC ,the food was superb it really was and the company was excellent .

We all really enjoyed the whole day..!!

Thank You again & hope to see you all again soon :lol:
Kev (TTK)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

TTK said:


> To the Hornster & everyone from the LEEK Crew,
> just like to say a big thank you for making all of us East Mids guys & ladies
> very welcome yesterday .
> You really are a top friendly bunch and a credit to the TTOC ,the food was superb it really was and the company was excellent .
> ...


Cheers Kev! Was a good day, your all welcome anytime :wink:


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Sounds like a blast, and i don't mean the gases given off after the curry :lol: 
I wish i could have made it instead of running a dog show :x Next time! :wink:

Any pic's


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

You missed out big time :wink:

http://www.nickgoodall.co.uk/gallery/leek221006/


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Craig (Crooky225),

You did miss a top day mate ,as you have seen from the messages left after our trip down south.

Excellent food , great company & a good drive too(even with the rain) .

See you next week at the East Mids meet .

Kev (TTK)


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Dam Dam Dam [smiley=furious3.gif] Bloody Dog Shows!!!

Oh well next time! There are some great pic's, the first is a little scary, who was it??? Who was a bad lad? :lol:

I'll deffo be there next Thursday, with a smile (just finally fitted the 3-bar grill)  And might have the tints done too...

See you all a week today


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

crooky225 said:


> Dam Dam Dam [smiley=furious3.gif] Bloody Dog Shows!!!
> 
> Oh well next time! There are some great pic's, the first is a little scary, who was it??? Who was a bad lad? :lol:
> 
> ...


Think they just saw a few TT's and were just being cautious about us being in convoy. As there were only 3 of us it wasn's a problem. I was a bit worried when they pulled up tho, me and Kev had just come down from Donnington at a reasonable pace, nothing silly tho.

See you next week then mate!

Nick


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh well, pleased to see plod taking an interest in our lovely cars :wink:


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Great day...thanks guys for picking me up from Toddington and hangigng around for me ( only 163bhp)...nice food and company, shame about the weather, but this is England and not Portugal (sorry, had to get that one in )....a truly enjoyable day..
Jose


----------

